# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  توضیحات اولیه راجب J2EE , J2ME , J2SE

## once4ever

سلام
خیلی راحت بگم میشه برای من مختصر بگید که هرکدوم از اینها برای چه کاری هستند؟
خوبJava 2 Micro Edition J2ME  که از اسمش معلومه تقریبا . اون دوتا Java 2 Enterprise Edition و Java  2 Standard Edition برای چجور برنامه هایی هستند و چه فرقی باهم میکنند.
دیدم این قسمتش بیشتر پست داره برای همین اینجا مطرح کردم.

----------


## persianshadow

خب j2ee از 13 تکنولوژی تشکیل شده و برای برنامه نویسی تحت وب هست. 

و j2se هم برای برنامه نویسی desktop application هست.

----------


## once4ever

ممنون
و احتمالا اینها خیلی به هم شبیه هستند آره؟
یعنی یادگرفتن یکی میتونه همراه با اونیکیم باشه!
یه سایت خوب سراغ داری که sample های اینهارو داشته باشه؟

----------


## persianshadow

میشه گفت آره شبیه هستند ولی در مجموع راه درازی در پیش داری . توصیه می کنم قدم به 

قدم پیش بری و حتما از J2se کارت رو شروع کن. بهترین سایتی هم که می تونم معرفی کنم

 سایت  سان هست. به آدرس : http://www.sun.com   یه جستجو کن کلی کد و کتاب گیرت 

میاد تویه همین بخش هم کلی چیز معرفی شده. پیروز باشی

----------


## zibajahan

لطفا درباره ی j2ee برای من بیشتر توضیح دهید خیلی عجله دارم

----------


## pouriams

تکنولوژی j2ee بر پایه فرضیه کامپوننت‌ها برای طراحی، توسعه، ترکیب کردن و گسترش برنامه‌های Enterprise java bean استوار می‌باشد. چهار چوب j2ee به شما مدل برنامه‌های توزیع شده چند ردیفی، توانایی برای استفاده از کامپوننت‌ها، مدل امنیتی یکپارچه‌ و انعطاف پذیری مدیریت تراکنش را می‌دهد.







-------------------------------------------
من غلام قمرم غیر قمر هیچ مگو             پیش من جز سخن شمع و شکر هیچ مگو
سخن رنج مگو جز سخن گنج مگو           ور ازین بی‌خبری رنج مبر هیچ مگو
ـــ مولانا

----------


## s-gohari58

یک منبع فارسی برای یادگیری j2ee نام ببرید؟

----------


## zehs_sha

دوستان من اگر کمی با حوصله تر فوروم سایت را جستجو می کردید به جواب هایتان می رسیدید 
منبع فارسی :
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=35313&page=2
کتاب انتشارات ناقوس 2 جلدی 

j2ee چیست ؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=28978

----------


## sara_maedeh

با سلام.
من برنامه ای رو به زبانj2me  نوشتم و برای بانک از rms استفاده کردم.اطلاعات توی بانکم باید فارسی باشه ولی وقتی برناممو توی گوشی میریزم فارسی نشون نمی ده.شنیدم باید از unicode استفاده کرد ولی هیچی در موردشون نمی دونم.لطفا راهنماییم کنید :گریه:  .نیاز خیلی فوری دارم.با تشکر.

----------


## aminfallahi

سلام
از این دو تابع میتونید برای تبدیل رشته بایتها به استرین و بالعکس استفاده کنید
من خودم کلی دنبال این کدها گشتم تا پیدا کردم 
یه فایل دارم که خیلی بدرد بخوره 
اگه خواستید با ایمیلم تماس بگیرید تابراتون ارسالش کنم
amin.fallahi1362@gmail.com


private byte[] String2ByteStream(String s) {
        ByteArrayOutputStream raw = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
        DataOutputStream out = new DataOutputStream(raw);
        try {
            out.writeUTF(s);
        } catch (Exception error) {
            myAlert = new Alert("خطا2");
            mydisplay.setCurrent(myAlert);
        }
        byte[] bs = raw.toByteArray();
        return bs;
    }
///////////////////////////////////////////////////
private String ByteStream2String(byte[] b) {
        String s = new String();
        ByteArrayInputStream raw = new ByteArrayInputStream(b);
        DataInputStream in = new DataInputStream(raw);
        try {
            s = in.readUTF();
        } catch (Exception error) {
            myAlert = new Alert("خطا3");
            mydisplay.setCurrent(myAlert);
        }
        return s;
    }

----------

